# Grizzly G3616 Milling Machine



## jocat54 (Jan 30, 2016)

I went and looked at a Grizzly G3616 today and put a deposit down on it. Will pick it up in a week or so. Owner says his dad has forklift to load it on my trailer---I just have to figure out how to get it off I have a 2 ton HF hoist and hopefully can do it with the hoist. I think it weighs about 1200-1300 lbs. It comes with what it did new, vice, R8 collet set, drill chuck.
Any and all suggestions for unloading are appreciated.
I have to get my shop wired for it. I have already run 10 gauge wire to the spot, just have to dig it out from behind the insulation and wire the outlet box and get a 20 amp 220v breaker.
And I hate driving in Dallas traffic==I live about 100 miles from there.


----------



## wawoodman (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm old, tired, and weak. Look for a rigger in your area who can safely unload it, and put it where you want it.


----------



## tmarks11 (Jan 30, 2016)

Go to sunbelt rental and rental a hydraulic drop deck trailer.  $75/day.  Makes the unloading a heck of a lot easier. You can use the time honored tradition of rolling it on pipe or steel rods.

I don't even want to start thinking about trying to pick that up with an engine hoist.


----------



## ch2co (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm with Mike, find a rigger and let them move it  for you.

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## planeflyer21 (Jan 30, 2016)

Several years ago a well respected local gunsmith was moving a mill with the help of a friend.  It fell, crushed his leg into a worthless pulp of gelatin.

Hire a rigger.


----------



## Chipper5783 (Jan 30, 2016)

The hoist is a poor choice.  It is maxed at 2 ton - fully retracted!  When retracted, you lose a lot of head room.  At full extension, it is maxed at 1000 pounds.  Even at full extension, with a tall load, you vehicle and rigging - you will run out of head room.

See other responses above for how to get this done.


----------



## David VanNorman (Jan 30, 2016)

I like the drop deck trailer idea . If it has to go some place crazy perhaps you could rent a fork lift. Is there an outfit near you that has a fork lift ? If someone is close you might get them to help.


----------



## coffmajt (Jan 31, 2016)

jocat54 said:


> I went and looked at a Grizzly G3616 today and put a deposit down on it. Will pick it up in a week or so. Owner says his dad has forklift to load it on my trailer---I just have to figure out how to get it off I have a 2 ton HF hoist and hopefully can do it with the hoist. I think it weighs about 1200-1300 lbs. It comes with what it did new, vice, R8 collet set, drill chuck.
> Any and all suggestions for unloading are appreciated.
> I have to get my shop wired for it. I have already run 10 gauge wire to the spot, just have to dig it out from behind the insulation and wire the outlet box and get a 20 amp 220v breaker.
> And I hate driving in Dallas traffic==I live about 100 miles from there.
> ...


I have had this machine for about 8 years now and really like it for the price I paid.  I used a hydraulic lift gate on the back of a large truck to get mine on the ground, then used pipe rolls to move it close to where I wanted to set it, then used a engine hoist with a similar rating to move it to final position.  Slow and careful works.  When you have yours where you want it send me an e-mail and I will tell you about some cheap modifications that will make it work better -- Jack


----------



## jocat54 (Jan 31, 2016)

coffmajt said:


> I have had this machine for about 8 years now and really like it for the price I paid.  I used a hydraulic lift gate on the back of a large truck to get mine on the ground, then used pipe rolls to move it close to where I wanted to set it, then used a engine hoist with a similar rating to move it to final position.  Slow and careful works.  When you have yours where you want it send me an e-mail and I will tell you about some cheap modifications that will make it work better -- Jack



Thank you Jack, I will contact you when I get it home.

I will try to find someone with a forklift or wrecker with a boom--Finding someone who actually wants to get paid for doing something around here seems to be a problem. Tried for 6 months to get someone to add on to my shop, got a few calls but no one shows up when they say they will. My neighbors all say the same thing. We will see how it goes. Finally just ended up doing it myself.
If all else fails I will just pull the motor and spindle off to move it. Doesn't look very difficult to do.


----------



## Bill Rosselot (Feb 2, 2016)

Put the knee all the way down.  Roll the head over as far as you can.  Get the weight down as far as you can to the base.  Use your hoist as retracted as you can. Get ahold of it and lift it off of your trailer bed but you may not have enough height to take up the flex in the springs of the trailer.  I have moved my BP with a HF 2 ton engine hoist several times but I had help.  But if you cannot lift it high enough they you will have have get some help with a fork lift.


----------



## jocat54 (Feb 2, 2016)

I talked to a wrecker company today (by chance--at jury duty) that has a extendable boom small wrecker that is willing to lift it off the trailer. He seemed very knowledgeable about doing it, so he is in my consideration stage

It is set to be picked up this Saturday


----------



## tmarks11 (Feb 2, 2016)

good choice.


----------



## jocat54 (Feb 7, 2016)

Well got it home--sitting on the trailer in the shop.
Will work on getting unloaded this week and giving it a good cleaning and lube


----------



## jocat54 (Feb 9, 2016)

It's unloaded and sitting where it goes in the shop.
Had a guy with an extending boom wrecker unload it--15 minutes and he was gone. Moved it about 5 feet to where I wanted it with the HF hoist and a large pry bar. Slowly!

I what to say a big THANK YOU to Jake (jpfabricator) for his offer to help.


----------



## jocat54 (Feb 9, 2016)

Looking at DRO's right now


----------



## jpfabricator (Feb 10, 2016)

Lookin good Jocat! Did you gat any tooling in the deal?

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## jocat54 (Feb 15, 2016)

I had an extra Igaging scale so I mounted it on the spindle.
Waiting on the glass scales--hopefully they will work out okay
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/free...dout-with-3-pcs-linear-scales/1524501216.html


----------

